# Limes 1 Tausend - Back In Da House!!!



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I got this back from the repairers this morning. The watch had developed a problem - if you moved the hands backwards they felt completely normal but if you moved them forwards they moved in steps. Obviously this being an auto it quite often needed stirring into life again, which usually meant the time needed to be reset. According to the watch repairer it had a problem with the friction minute wheel, fortunately this wasn't an expensive repair & all is well once more









For one reason & another it's been away for the best part of a month







so I'm chuffed to have finally got it back again. It's definitely one of the jewels of my collection - it's a stonking watch!

Enjoy


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

Hello Mate now that is a Divers Watch!Solidly built and a proper tool Watch,congrats on that Beauty!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

That's a great looking watch Paul, what are the dimensions?


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

I still like that, very nice!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

JoT said:


> That's a great looking watch Paul, what are the dimensions?


It's not that big really - it's not small but it's not massive either. I'm not wearing the watch today so can't measure it but I think it's about 42mm in diameter including the crown (approx 40mm without) & probably 10 or 12mm thick, I was surprised at the lug width which is only 18mm. It wears bigger than it looks & suits my scrawny wrists (6 3/4") perfectly. I think "small but perfectly formed" pretty much sums it up









Despite it not being an eco-zilla like behemoth it's still a striking watch - it's the only watch I own that has got a positive comment from my sister!

Thanks for all the positive comments


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

A very, very nice watch and one of the most underrated divers out there. How they got a 1000 m water resistance into a case only 12 mm thick escapes me. Not surprised you are glad to have it back!


----------

